# Can Dubia harm a T?



## Organophosphate (Sep 24, 2011)

Probably been asked a 100 times but I need to ask....can a Dubia roach left in the enclosure harm a T? What about dubia as part of the clean up crew? I've noticed that a few of my larger Ts don't usually eat the small dubia that are left....or at least they take longer to be eaten. 

Anyone?


----------



## purplespider23 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think the only way that a dubia would hurt a T without the T eating it would be if it was in the middle of molting and was helpless


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 24, 2011)

Answer:  Treat all insect feeders the same - if the tarantula doesn't eat them, remove them to avoid any mishaps.


----------



## DannyH (Sep 24, 2011)

Unless the roach is bigger than the T, or the T is moulting, likley not. Just remember to take out any uneaten food 24 hours after you put it in.


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 24, 2011)

Mmk on topic I've heard of roaches and crickets chomping on a T that was molting so as it's been said yes.


----------



## Organophosphate (Sep 25, 2011)

Next question and I'm still not going to search...if dubia don't bother Ts then why not use them as part of a clean up crew? I typically use sow bugs but I was thinking that dubia might do a better job. Anyone?


----------



## DannyH (Sep 25, 2011)

Organophosphate said:


> Next question and I'm still not going to search...if dubia don't bother Ts then why not use them as part of a clean up crew? I typically use sow bugs but I was thinking that dubia might do a better job. Anyone?


 I think its because a T will eat roaches, but they don't eat sow bugs, and if you have a T that will "eat till they pop" it wouldn't be a good thing.


----------



## Amoeba (Sep 25, 2011)

Organophosphate said:


> Next question and I'm still not going to search...if dubia don't bother Ts then why not use them as part of a clean up crew? I typically use sow bugs but I was thinking that dubia might do a better job. Anyone?


You obviously didn't bother to read the responses.



DannyH said:


> I think its because a T will eat roaches, but they don't eat sow bugs, and if you have a T that will "eat till they pop" it wouldn't be a good thing.


Hm.....I wonder why Ts will sometimes will kill things and not eat them.......


----------



## T Freak (Jul 20, 2022)

What’s the best suggestion on getting a dubia out of a burrow or tunnel if it’s not eaten? I was attempting to feed with tongs to avoid this problem but ended up dropping it and idk for sure if my t is in premolt or not. That’s the only time it won’t eat as it’s a nhandu coloratovillosus and it loves to eat lol. Just trying to figure out how to get it out if I need to and also note I’ll be rehousing the t soon also.


----------

